# Staircase Decorations



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I really love the idea of guests as ghostly portraits! Or even just generic ghostly portraits would be great. Years and years ago (I want to say probably around 2003 or 2004) we bought some wonderful high quality 8x10 lenticulars and then bought some fancy looking frames from Michaels to put them in - the result is wonderful and the portraits are still in perfect condition. They are FAR better than any others I have found and totally worth the investment. The fun part is they sell generic ones BUT they also will do custom work if you want to send them photos! Here is the site if you are interested: http://www.hauntedmemories.com/ 

For my staircase we also do some kind of lighting (pushed the furthers corner back corner of the stair to avoid trip hazard for tipsy guests). Sometimes we have used some light up orange cubes we found other times nice battery operated candles. Here are some ideas from pinterest that give you kind of the idea: 
http://pin.it/Bd8ntna
http://pin.it/dHbl8-y

On the opposite wall from the portraits you could do some black leaf/vine scrolling up the wall - we have done that some years.

We also have some shredded cheesecloth we hang down tangling at just top of the head height but I try not to make it any longer to avoid distraction, entanglement or looking up while walking down!

Hope you will post pictures of whatever you decide to do!


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Some excellent ideas thanks. I will do a little research later today and see what I can come up with. Definitely gonna use some of your suggestions. A big thumbs up


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I always to try to decorate the walls and handrail of the stairs rather than on the stairs, just a few things close to the very edge. I have had people get caught on things or trip before, so I play it safe. You can do some great things with lighting and a few props


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Some great photos there. Definitely gonna go with the photos and lots of cobwebs. I will have a play around with the lighting and see what works. It's only a small staircase so it shouldn't take too much work to get a good effect.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Jack o lanterns on each step with tea lights in them would add some low lighting. 
I've used black creepy cloth with orange lights. I've covered the rails with old and torn stuffed animals.......
you can also printout photos in black and white and frame them.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a bunch of mantel and staircase pics. Some really cool designs from fellow haunt fans. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-mantelsstaircases/


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Awesome. I love the idea of some kind of fake stuffed animals and the jack o lanterns. Think I have a good idea of how I'm going to do the stairs. Onto the next room now hahahaha


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We're also trying to figure out what to do on the stairs this year. We have half of a staircase and a landing to decorate (the other half faces away from lower floor visibility. Like the bathroom, people have really gotten a kick about the stairs being decorated, so we feel somewhat of a special need to keep it up.

This year, we're going to put one of the AtomFX digital apparitions on the landing wall, and my wife wants to do the stairs in "some sort of goo" - not sure what that means yet or how I'm going to accomplish it.


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

Just bumping this in case people have more staircase ideas!

I'm trying to figure out what else we can (safely) do on our stairs. We live in the second floor apartment of a two family house (with actual family on the first floor, so they don't complain much about our Halloween activities ). When you enter the house, there is a landing between the two apartments. We always put caution tape over the first floor apartment's door so there isn't any confusion. We've been hanging these in the landing area:

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...eyword=edison&thumbnailIndex=2&Search=Find+It

They're a cheap thrill. 

Then at the top of the stairs, we replace the light with a red bulb. When you're looking down the stairs, there is an old fashioned light right above the doorway at the bottom of the stairs, and we replace that with a flickering bulb.

But, we don't do anything with the stairs themselves, and this year I would like to. I've seen a lot of cool ideas about things on the stairs, but I don't want anyone tripping over anything. I do like the look of the candles, so maybe a few scarce candles on some of the outer edges. I also think I'll add spiderwebs on the railings.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

We use flying witch projectors for the stairway. They add a lot of fun & light the stairs but no one can trip over wires/decorations


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Not sure if any of the below is what you're looking for, but here's what we did in previous years:

First year:








2nd year:















3rd year:
















Last year, the 4th year, we ran one of those AtmosFX apparition videos on the landing wall. It was nice, but not as thrilling as I'd hoped.
Every year, we seem to have some room that focuses on spiders and webs, and I think that's what we're doing on the landing this year. So another idea would be to use a copious amount of webs and spiders, which in the enclosed space of a stairwell, can be pretty intimidating. Here's a shot from our bathroom last year:


----------

